# poop chart



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Dont recall seeing the chart on this forum before so i figured Id put them up.



















remember that this is not a test. 100 is NOT ideal

on the first chart 2-3 is ideal.
on the 2nd 75 is


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Really gross, but very informative. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you. I was just about to go have pig-out in the kitchen. I think I'll skip it. My big butt says 'thanks' too


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Weird, but I was just about to ask a question about poos. When I was feeding Puck Canidea his poo looked like the 3rd pick on the top BIG light colored and a little soft. Now on TotW they are smaller darker and firmer, I figured it was the lack of grains that made it smaller and firmer but why the color change? More completely digested maybe?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Morrwyn said:


> Weird, but I was just about to ask a question about poos. When I was feeding Puck Canidea his poo looked like the 3rd pick on the top BIG light colored and a little soft. Now on TotW they are smaller darker and firmer, I figured it was the lack of grains that made it smaller and firmer but why the color change? More completely digested maybe?


Probably. I tend to think darker is better in general, but I'm not sure exactly why. That's the same change I saw in Sydney when we switched from Whole Earth Farms to TOTW. I've regarded it as a positive change--sure is easier to pick up.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Sort of ironic that those charts would come from Purina.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

Sort of ironic that those charts would come from Purina.>>>>

I had the same thoughts.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad to know my dog has good poops lol :rockon:

Morrwyn, when mine was on TOTW they were very dark as well. Probably just the ingredients? On raw they've varied a lot in color, chicken poops are more yellow and red meat is usually much darker out the other end.

ETA: all I could think of when I saw the pictures of the score 0-25 was that's all you ever see in pet stores.. poor puppies.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

uke:
OMG I thought this was going to be like... charting on a spreadsheet how often your dog poops or something. Graphic pic warning would have been appreciated. :x Informative and interesting but... Ew...


----------



## kelii36 (May 7, 2011)

What if it starts out nice and formed, but turns squishy at the end?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

kelii36 said:


> What if it starts out nice and formed, but turns squishy at the end?


 I dunno what it means, but when I was feeding all my dogs raw, and now just Trev, their poop was always that way...I assumed the hard part had more bone and the other was the muscle? Anyway, I feed 3 of mine Blue Buffalo, and two tend towards looser/mushier poopies. Bad sign or OK? I can't decide...the size is normal, especially considering that one eats 4 cups and is only 40 lbs....she poops once a day, and poops about the same amount as my other 40 lb dog who only gets 1 cup.  So, what's your opinion?


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

we do feed raw and it depends on what they eat....venison heart without some bone will produce gooey stools....boney chicken drumsticks produces harder poo....

the richer the food, the looser the stool... is how it goes in our house....the quantity of the stool, however, is small, even if it's drops of liquid....pebbles when it's firm.


----------

